# Schrittmotor mit s7-1500 und ET200S



## Habibi (16 November 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem und ich bin auch nicht so der SPS Profi.

Ich soll den Schrittmotor (Igus MOT-AN-S-060-005-042-L-A-AAAA) mit nur vier Geberleitungen ansteuern.

Er soll im Grunde nur in gleicher Geschwindigkeit vorwärts oder rückwärts drehen wenn ich sage los.

Aktuell verbaut:
CPU S7-1516-3 mit zahlreichen DI, DQ und AI, AQ
ET200S mit DI, DQ und 3mal TM Pulse 2x24V

Projektiert wird in TIA V13

Laut meinem Vorgänger müsste das mit den TM Pulse gehen, leider stehe ich gerade voll auf dem Schlauch wie ich das machen kann.
Geht das mit der Motion Control vom TIA oder wie konfiguriere bzw. programmiere ich das TM Pulse und dann die Motorbewegung?


----------



## MSB (16 November 2017)

Naja, du gibt einfach eine entsprechende Frequenz auf den Pulseingang des Leistungsteils, und das Ding wird drehen.
Dann gibst du mit einem weiter Digitalausgang noch die Richtung vor.

Also TM --> Leistungsteil --> Motor

Alternativ zum TM orderst du dieses:
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Products/10231181

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Habibi (21 November 2017)

So kann ich das leider nicht aufbauen.
Wir haben ja einen Schrittmotor mit nur Geberleitungen. Also 4 Anschlüsse, für die zwei Spulen welche bipolar zur Richtungsvorgabe ansteuern kann.
Es gibt kein weiteres Leistungsteil.

Wenn ich das bei der TM Pulse richtig gelesen habe, ist es da auch möglich einen DC-Motor bipolar anzusteuern.
Leider stehe ich komplett auf dem Schlauch wie ich das im TIA Projektieren und Programmieren kann.


----------



## MSB (21 November 2017)

Ein DC Motor ist aber kein Schrittmotor ... du brauchst ein zusätzliches Leistungsteil für einen 2phasen Schrittmotor, ohne jenem Leistungsteil gehts nicht.
Du hast auch keine "Geberleitungen" ... so zwecks der exakten Begrifflichkeit.

Das einzige was du mit dem TM Pulse machen kannst, ist eine definierte Frequenz (Drehzahlvorgabe) bzw. Pulsanzahl (Weg) auf ein Schrittmotorleistungsteil geben.
z.B.: http://www.kocomotion.de/produkte/schrittmotor-steuerungen/steuerungen-taktrichtung/dm422c.html


----------



## offliner (22 November 2017)

Die TM Pulse kann den Strom des Motors meiner Meinung nach nicht bringen. Die von MSB vorgeschlagene Phytron Baugruppe ist perfekt dafür. 
Der einzige Haken, es gibt (noch) keine für die ET200SP.


----------



## blackpeat (22 November 2017)

Die Phytronkarte für ET200SP hängt wohl gerade noch bei Siemens in der Freigabe. Sie soll aber laut Phytron schon funktionieren


----------



## Habibi (23 November 2017)

Okay vielen Dank Leute, dann muss ich wohl echt noch nach solch einem Leistungsteil schauen. 
Der Motor braucht 24-48V mit einem Nennstrom von 1A

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe wird das Teil nur von Phytron und nicht direkt von Siemens gegeben. Wenn es von Siemens kommen würde, würde das unsere Hochschule umsonst bekommen, so muss ich da mal bei Phytron anfragen. Oder halt ein anderes billiges/kleines.


----------

